# how the hell did puerto rico beat usa



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

last time they met in the olympics?


i didnt saw the game nor remember any notes from that match.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Carlos Arroyo


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2004/04_moly1_box.html

Shooting 35% from the field and 12% from international 3 helped no one.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Allen Iverson, Stephon Marbury and Richard Jefferson shot 9-35. No wonder Richard Jefferson is no longer on team USA. Oh yeah, Stoudemire, James, and Anthony played 19 minutes total. Marbury played 25 and Iverson 31. I think that Larry Brown isn't that great of a coach. Also, Iverson, Marbury, Odom, Jefferson, and Duncan is not a Dream Team.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

wow richard jefferson shot 16 times?


no wonder they lost.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

thats humiliating....72 pts for team usa? lol


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

wow @ richard jefferson. didn't someone say mikki moore should be on team usa? lol.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

I like Iverson's 0-10 from 3 point. Nice.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

U.S. decided it was a good idea to get lots of players who can't shoot jumpers, Duncan was taken out of the game (and the olympics) by the officiating, and Arroyo had the best game of his career.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Mateo said:


> U.S. decided it was a good idea to get lots of players who can't shoot jumpers, Duncan was taken out of the game (and the olympics) by the officiating, and Arroyo had the best game of his career.


Shouldn't he against two guys who have an allergy to defense?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

also, that was a time where Team USA didn give a ****. they would just bunch up any players and coaches, make them practice for a week, and then participate in the olympics

now, players and coaches are committed to win the gold and have a better mix of players


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Larry Brown is the answer

Horrible coaching
Idiotic in game strategy 
Ridiculous rotations
Moronic playing time distribution

There was more than enough talent to win, even with the lack of shooters, if there had been a competent coach in charge of that team


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

if RJ has a bad game, he must suck. His career %'s and season stats could matter less, cause you have the evidence right there to prove rj blows, clearly


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brown was the biggest problem because he refused to suborn his ego to the greater good and created even more diviseness.After Brown you have the officiation.FIBA refs are always bizarre and you never know what the hell they are calling,but they were simply atrocious in Athens.It's really hard not to think it was deliberate


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Headfake98 said:


> I like Iverson's 0-10 from 3 point. Nice.


Hey, he did make one 3 pointer. Sadly, AI was probably the best 3 point shooter on that team, hence the reason he took 10 three pointers. I remember a majority of those were taken in garbage time anyways when the game was already out of reach.

Although, you have to wonder why LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony, and Dwayne Wade did not take more minutes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brown
Officiating of Duncan
No shooting
Carlos Arroyo

In that order.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

It really is quite astounding looking at the stats. The US took 20 more shots (including 8 more threes, making 5 less than the Puerto Ricans) hit 5 less from the field, outrebouned them 46-27 including getting 25 offensive boards to Puerto Rico's 3.

I blame duncan. Shooting 10% better than the mean and making 77% of his free throws, leading the team in points, assists, rebounds and steals. What a loser.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

actually what i remember from that game is Eddie Casiano never heard of him before or after but he was 6-7 4-4 on 3pt shots and made a few daggers that put USA away

he finished with 18 points in 14 minutes


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> wow @ richard jefferson. didn't someone say mikki moore should be on team usa? lol.



:lol: at Marbury even being considered for that roster. That's how you know they were horrible.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

marbury in 04>rjeff in 04


go away.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Something like a week of training/lack of team chemistry + Best players from 2003 team not attending + bad reffing = ftl


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

they just got destroyed in the 2nd Q.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> :lol: at Marbury even being considered for that roster. That's how you know they were horrible.



LOL you like Jim Jones. Marbury saved the USA's asses in the quarterfinals against Spain. Dude dropped 31 I think.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> marbury in 04>rjeff in 04
> 
> 
> go away.



In 04-05?

Go play on the highway,


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> *LOL you like Jim Jones*. Marbury saved the USA's asses in the quarterfinals against Spain. Dude dropped 31 I think.



Is that really funny to you, chucklehead?


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Why is everyone blaming RJ. its not like anyone else cared what happened back then either


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Why is everyone blaming RJ. its not like anyone else cared what happened back then either


Yeah, I remember how the US team DIDN'T get reamed by everybody from the press to the fans - casual and hardcore alike - when they came home with their tails tucked between their legs.

:whofarted

Of course people cared "back then."


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> In 04-05?
> 
> Go play on the highway,


yes in 04-05 prove me mother****ing wrong i dare you to, you cant do it, no you cant just more blind homerism for the team you said u were going to give up on, come the **** on.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> yes in 04-05 prove me mother****ing wrong i dare you to, you cant do it, no you cant just more blind homerism for the team you said u were going to give up on, come the **** on.


I'll take RJ's 24/7/5 over Marbury. Nevermind the fact that RJ stated off the season with a backcourt of Jaquey Vaughn and Ronny Mercer.

 Do not attack other posters, even if provoked.

- *Premier*


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> I'll take RJ's 24/7/5 over Marbury. Nevermind the fact that RJ stated off the season with a backcourt of Jaquey Vaughn and Ronny Mercer.
> 
> 
> Kill yourself and consider yourself proven wrong, little boy.


When did he average 24/7/5?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> When did he average 24/7/5?



04-05 before Billups undercut him and shelved him for the year.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> I'll take RJ's 24/7/5 over Marbury. Nevermind the fact that RJ stated off the season with a backcourt of Jaquey Vaughn and Ronny Mercer.
> 
> Do not attack other posters, even if provoked.
> 
> - *Premier*


and i guess ron artest in 04-05 was destined for MVP right? look at those stats!!

check R-Jeffs playoffs stats, _edited_...

Do not attack other posters, even if provoked.

- *Premier*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> and i guess ron artest in 04-05 was destined for MVP right? look at those stats!!
> 
> check R-Jeffs playoffs stats, _edited_...
> 
> ...


K, I'll do that.


RJ has a career playoff average of 15 ppg, with 5 rpg and 3 apg on 48% shooting. Taking into consideration his rookie year and his injury filled year of 04-05. Actually, his playoff average was going up every year before his season edned early in 04-05.

 Do not attack other posters, even if provoked.

- *Premier*


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

22-7-4 if you cannot read correctly.

42% shooting.

4 turnovers is also important to note.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> 22-7-4 if you cannot read correctly.
> 
> 42% shooting.
> 
> 4 turnovers is also important to note.


Wow, 2 ppg and 1 apg less makes such a difference. My bad, I forgot to check up on it. Also note that he was the primary ball handler, something he is not accustomed to and the 42% shooting was low for him but with no support, he was the lone scoring option, something he is not good at either. he's an overpaid roleplayer but still very effective.

You're done.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Wow, 2 ppg and 1 apg less makes such a difference. My bad, I forgot to check up on it. Also note that he was the primary ball handler, something he is not accustomed to and the 42% shooting was low for him but with no support, he was the lone scoring option, something he is not good at either. he's an overpaid roleplayer but still very effective.
> 
> You're done.


It is a big difference in the nba. 18 and 9 is different than 20-10. It just says that you're overhyping him. I do like RJ though, but he shouldn't be taking 16 shots in a game if he's not hitting anything.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> It is a big difference in the nba. 18 and 9 is different than 20-10. It just says that you're overhyping him. I do like RJ though, but he shouldn't be taking 16 shots in a game if he's not hitting anything.



I'm not overhyping him. I THOUGHT he averaged 24 ppg without checking up the facts, that was my bad.

I agree, though. I'm not a huge fan of him, still think he makes way to much for a role player.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> 04-05 before Billups undercut him and shelved him for the year.


and the team was 9-17 at that point. Jefferson also had a PER of 16.6 He's not the anchor of a team. He shouldn't be jacking up that many shots in a game! 42% from the field to score 22 points in a game is 16FGA per game. The team shot 46% for the season. I think that his 22 points did not help the team. It's a cost-benefit system here.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> and the team was 9-17 at that point. Jefferson also had a PER of 16.6 He's not the anchor of a team. He shouldn't be jacking up that many shots in a game! 42% from the field to score 22 points in a game is 16FGA per game. The team shot 46% for the season. I think that his 22 points did not help the team. It's a cost-benefit system here.



No ****. He's not a go to option, he's an elite roleplayer who feeds off of VC and Kidd but at the time, he was our ONLY scoring option. It was him shoot the ball or watch Jaque Vaughn and Jason Collins start jacking jumpers.


----------

